# Foamy The Squirrel-a-thon



## April (Jan 3, 2013)

Any Foamy fans here? 
Post your fave Foamy episode(s) here... 


[ame=http://youtu.be/qTpP770n8aQ]Social Network Of Idiots : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SffjLdJrnpU]Motivational Posters : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2013)

Ha!

[ame=http://youtu.be/-npsvJ1esLI]: Political Shifty : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2013)

This is totally wild!  A squirrel dropped a piece of foam 6x8x3 from the tree out front when I left for work at lunch.   OoooEeeeeOoooo.


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2013)

saveliberty said:


> This is totally wild!  A squirrel dropped a piece of foam 6x8x3 from the tree out front when I left for work at lunch.   OoooEeeeeOoooo.



Everything for a reason, my dear.. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/VSzP4KFwC50]: Mexico Es Muy Bien : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 3, 2013)

Hot KEYS!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmD_8cBqhW0]: Tech Support : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2013)

Squirrels with thumbs.  Sounds dangerous.


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2013)

derk said:


> Hot KEYS!!!!
> 
> : Tech Support : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube





[ame=http://youtu.be/5Yd7hawQPpE]: User Agreement :Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MR0yL85paLs]: Inner Demons : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 4, 2013)

No means no man! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynEUadC3CE8&feature=share&list=PL701CC079C97B981C]No For An Answer : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/N8RwkNKIh6s]: T.V. : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 4, 2013)

Listen up! I liked this one....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkQ2M9kSn2E]: Words & Phrases : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]




Uh da baby fadder bust all up in you girl!


----------



## derk (Jan 4, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > Hot KEYS!!!!
> ...



Since I'm hanging out in your thread we should come up with some niffty poster agreement for me, lol...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> : T.V. : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube



So we are on for the movie right?


----------



## April (Jan 5, 2013)

derk said:


> The window wont let me edit my spelling. So sorry. They must have my edit time set low.



No worries...I was using chrome when I posted my reply and for some reason it does not allow animations...so I switched  back to IE and  have no probs with it what so ever. Some peeps loathe microsoft...I have no probs with it. :::shrug:::


----------



## derk (Jan 5, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > The window wont let me edit my spelling. So sorry. They must have my edit time set low.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P3q-MgAu_Q]: Comedians : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 5, 2013)

saveliberty said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > : T.V. : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube
> ...



Are kitties allowed in theatres?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been using Foamy all of my life...  Great stuff to use when you shave.


----------



## April (Jan 5, 2013)

derk said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > derk said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



No one seems to have a problem with me anywhere else.  (Except here and that's only a few humans)


----------



## derk (Jan 5, 2013)

Were ok then?


Foamy!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ummm....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox-o8JbItLA&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Bad Company - Honey Child - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2013)

I had no idea squirrels had this many issues.  All this time I have swerved to avoid hitting them in the street, when I might have been more merciful to aid in their street suicide attempts.


----------



## April (Jan 5, 2013)

derk said:


> Were ok then?
> 
> : A Woman's Deceit : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube
> 
> ...



but of course...&#9829;

[ame=http://youtu.be/mJ5JY2aMduM]: Horror Flick Chicks : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]






but...you violated your agreement...now you're house will catch on fire...hope you have insurance...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://youtu.be/rzoG27EgYcg]BAD COMPANY - Something about you - YouTube[/ame]

 Oops...I violated the agreement...now a nuclear missile will head for my house


----------



## April (Jan 5, 2013)

saveliberty said:


> I had no idea squirrels had this many issues.  All this time I have swerved to avoid hitting them in the street, when I might have been more merciful to aid in their street suicide attempts.



LOL! Nooooooo! Do not swerve to hit foamy's brothers and cousins..they just be dysfuctional and a bit cynical is all...and little nutty, KWIM?


----------



## derk (Jan 6, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > Were ok then?
> ...



Damn thats nice. Violate away (I am)- I dare you. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rruCnI1bGVw]Customers : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLvx4Awi1us]Wild Fire Woman Bad Co. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/yZ4p3FZoFlA]Work Related : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]






^^^WTH? And that is a natural occurance.

[ame=http://youtu.be/eVXqocPAz1k]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/78JNVMujZVE]Social Network of Idiots II : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2013)

First episode...

[ame="http://youtu.be/gIUjUrCQjIU"]http://youtu.be/gIUjUrCQjIU[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/FQu4PpIUde8]: The Wallet : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MZvYbtEsi7M]: A Pair Of Pants : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2013)

LMFAO @ squirrelophile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Foamy is the best ever!

[ame="http://youtu.be/DJXaKhn4xyU"]http://youtu.be/DJXaKhn4xyU[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 8, 2013)

Voodeedooooo

[ame=http://youtu.be/bO2j5GS-fqQ]: Voodeedoo : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MfnJ24kRlz8]: Nuts To You : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

:::Beat 'em with your nuts -beat 'em with your nuts:::

[ame=http://youtu.be/GVrTFLAciZw]Nuts To You II : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

jiggle jiggle 

[ame=http://youtu.be/b248cANtWBo]: The Jiggly Butt : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]

You have the fattest of all asses, you fat bastard!


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

I dedicate this to all you fat asses out there (with luv of course )

[ame=http://youtu.be/nqxbygRQQ2c]: The Fat Song : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/biC9utJ0QbM]: Restaurants : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

Freeee your mind! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/-sPKk3lINno]: Free Your Mind : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/CVYNWpROhz8]: Gummie Bear Graveyard : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0CZFBqav_g]: Sacred Space : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jan 25, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TAhGw8KyWQs]You're Too Negative : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Dz9g1sb30Hg]Fortune Cookies (Lost Episode): Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Feb 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEbx87gnopA]: Hypnotic Foamy : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 4, 2013)

everybody likes the cream and the cheese and the cheezy cream...

[ame=http://youtu.be/uYUB1tOx2oo]: 5 More Minutes : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHmDjNCZR3k&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]Violent Video Games : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh just toooo perfect! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/c211yCCZdJY]: Forum Bore 'Em : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjEIxi25plc&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]Auto Correct : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]

::*human eyeballs for dinnah- human eyeballs for dinnah for dinnah- you can see what you're eating and it can see you::*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2013)

DammitGirl!...There are only so many Foamy 'toons!

Let's stay up late some time and watch 'em all...


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2013)

Fear the squirrels!!


----------



## April (Feb 7, 2013)

Bouncy boobs beatdown 6...ahahahahha! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJH7hYNin3A&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]Hint Hotline : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]

It's a date Snarky!


----------



## April (Feb 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw5lsBHecvM&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]Western Zen : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 8, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0HTvBVCyt3M]: Squirrel Banter : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6K4iTkXgwAg]: Tech Support II : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 10, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2yTe6yEhgBw]: Tech Support III : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/AdrkDgD3xiE]Douche-Step (A Dub-Step Rant) : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/im_Zclss5kc]Twitter Talking Robots : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]

Let the chaos begin! Ha! ha haha ha!


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x3RzhZf0Yo&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]Fake Awake : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8eICCKMNEc&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]: People Pissing Me Off : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUYyKSes9js&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]: Useless Software : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynmrRSvw3ek&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]: News : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1LCIWM1xPg&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]: Medication For All : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 16, 2013)

had to do some digging for some of the earlier Foamy episodes....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34x6EzkkM3M&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]: Foamy Thoughts : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9KLMYaF_Xa8]Gay Marriage : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]

I love mah squirrel!


----------



## April (Feb 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ1QMRRg__E&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]Ink Stink : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Feb 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uCV4xOX-TA&feature=share&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA]Secrets of The Foamy Cult : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Mar 2, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Fb0jRZUMfEA]: Las Vegas Metal Fest 2003 : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Mar 2, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/IzAKKxXAOlE]: Spell-A-Casters : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Mar 3, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/WH-aVHIEWYk]Power That Be : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Mar 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/uDelswR9pqQ]Fraylo (Unedited) : Neurotically Yours "Chibisode" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Mar 20, 2013)

My dog is a real fan of squirrels.

But not in a way that is good for them.


----------



## April (Mar 20, 2013)

Sallow said:


> My dog is a real fan of squirrels.
> 
> But not in a way that is good for them.



Well, that might be a good thing, since squirrels are secretly plotting to rule the world...


----------



## April (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/yBAJH5X2-M4]Squirrel Advice (HD) : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/S6Nt4Xiot88]Fat Global Warming (HD) : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6tCIzqUT79U]New Phone (Unedited Chibisode) HD : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 30, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/IPjMEwTXkMg]Dworgies (HD) : Foamy The Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 4, 2014)

Foamy!!! My favorite cartoon character.


----------



## YWN666 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## YWN666 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2014)

The Wisdom of the Squirrel | Shepherd's Pie


----------

